# Troubles using Expel Decal Material?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I just picked up some Expel decal material today (I can get it locally) and I don't know if it's the decal material or the ss6 stones that are causing the problem. 

I did my first decal design in ss6 stones and pressed them on the expel material and saw tiny rings around them. Then I put the decal in the freezer after it cooled down to get the transfer tape off easier. Well quite a few of the stones came up with the tape. So don't know if it was a fluke, the ss6 stones, the decal material or I just didn't press it good enough. My pressure was set at 6, temp 340 degrees F, pressed for 10 sec twice with the stones facing down. That's the temp and around the pressure DAS suggests for their Decal material. Does anyone know if there should be different settings for the Xpel? Or if I'm doing something wrong. I've only made about 30 decals so far and they've all been with DAS's material and ss10 stones.

Thanks for your help!
Di


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

For the few decals I have made I have always had to press twice. I use the recommended pressure, temp and time but still get better results when I press twice.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't have a problem with pressing twice, I did that with the DAS material. But I did that with the Xpel material and had quite a few stones not stick.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

What are you putting the decal in the freezer for?? This may be your problem.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Twanabee, this was a recommendation on another thread to help cool it down so you can get the rhinestone transfer material away from the xpel.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

When I made 20 decals for a school using DAS' material, I let the decal cool after pressing and put it in the freezer so the transfer tape lifted easily from the stones and the decal material lifted easily from the backing and had no problems. So I'll mess with it more this weekend and see if I have the same problems.


----------



## sahmommyof4 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have been having the same problem with the stones sticking to the transfer tape. But I have been using ss10 stones. I'm not sure what I am doing wrong. I haven't been pressing them facing down so I will try that. And I haven't been pressing as long, when I press for 10 seconds the decal material melts on the outside  .


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

sahmommyof4 said:


> I have been having the same problem with the stones sticking to the transfer tape. But I have been using ss10 stones. I'm not sure what I am doing wrong. I haven't been pressing them facing down so I will try that. And I haven't been pressing as long, when I press for 10 seconds the decal material melts on the outside  .


are you using the expel or das material?


----------



## sahmommyof4 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm using the expel. I'm not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------

